# magnetic bindings?



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

So yeah, I heard about this in a popular mechanics or science or somethin a while back. I was curious about what you guys would think about this? and: how much would you pay for something like this?

just think-- you could step in, step out, and it would also work like skis do now. it could release when a certain amount of tension was put on it. I don't know about anyone else, but I think that something like this could change the face of the snowboarding industry.:thumbsup:

thoughts? 

(also, someone's already pursuing a patent on this. just fyi.)


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

:laugh: No. Never. $0

There is a reason step-in binders failed.

It would also be a pain in the ass to take the bindings off every time you wax. 

Magnet + Heat = No Magnet


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Zak said:


> ...and it would also work like skis do now. it could release when a certain amount of tension was put on it.


I remember a few years back, some mutton-head in the legislature proposed making seat-belts mandatory for motorcycles.  It would work just like cars do now!

It's NOT SUPPOSED TO work just like skis do now. I cannot think of a single fail where I wish the board had released.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

If you can step in and out of them how will you keep them from releasing off your boot when you crash? The board will then turn into a mindless projectile going down the slope unless you rig it with those little prongs that ski bindings have. Which would look crazy stupid on a snowboard. :laugh:


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

or you could get a small leash for it. or a rope. not really all that expensive. or hard.

and i can think of a few times when i would've liked an automatic release on my snowboard. almost had to get new bindings.

oh well. i guess if no one would want it, then there's no point talking about it.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Are people really becoming that lazy that they cant rachet two bindings tight? I wouod not buy, ever. I put my feet in the hands of my racheting bindings with proper no release teeth.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I would love a step-in (step-on?) binding _if it worked_. Skooch onto the lift, then *snap* into place to ride off the ramp and head straight down the hill without pause. That'd be awesome. Magnets can be powerful enough to not release unintentionally (think wrecking yard heavy equipment) but I wonder if it would be excessively heavy? How do you get the right angles every time?


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I wouldn't want it. 

As someone said, I haven't had a single crash where I would have wanted my board to release. I'm sure you can come up with some scenarios, but those would definitely be very abnormal situations. I've watched skiers having so much fun trying to get back to their gear after they slide down the hill and it stopped :laugh:

Plus, if you had it on a leash with an intense enough crash, it suddenly turns into a projectile that's going to come back and hit YOU. No thanks personally. 

(Don't take this personally. It's definitely an interesting idea, but I don't see a need to change what we have now. If you really hate strapping in after the lift, just grab some flows or something)


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm old and have had multiple knee surgeries with both ACLs replaced. I'm also new to snowboarding and the things I like abou it is both feet are locked in place. I've never had a knee tweaked. I would be worried that just one would release...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

The only positive things I can think of is if you had magnetic boots with no need for a binding you could change your stance super easy, and skating would be easier, and of course "strapping in" would be easy. But you'd have chunks of metal on or in the board.
If there would still be a binding plate or something mounted to the board the only advantage would be stepping in. 
But realistically seems like it's damn near impossible. If it was an electro magnet like in junk yards I can see it releasing when you want it, but you'd have to have a battery somewhere on the board or on your person. When the battery died you'd be a no boarder. 

IMO it is not a better idea than straps.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

HEAVY. Oh yea, and it would be HEAVY. You know, STEEL.


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

kaborkian said:


> HEAVY. Oh yea, and it would be HEAVY. You know, STEEL.


Steel isn't the only magnetic metal.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Steel may not be the only magnetic metal but the lightest most comparable to the wieght of binding would be aluminum, and thats not magnetic.

Remember in order to have a proper magnetic grip, the metal your griping HAS to be a certain thickness no mater how powerfull tbe magnet, example look at the giant scrapyard magnet u guys are using as a comparison, notice all the thinner metal just falls off. Any metal you use will be heavier then the wieght of plastic and foam bindings so yes youll add about 3 times the weight and the shock absorbtion would then be all in your boots and centralized to werever the magnet and metal meet making a localized pressure point. 

So weight saving is outa the question.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey how about velcro bindings?! Light, grippy, quick...

J/K


----------

